# Wonder what the story will be for this SCB



## tailinaround90 (Mar 9, 2014)

Couple of SCB owner mistakes here lately hopefully everyone is ok. Would like to hear the story behind this.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Hope nobody was injured.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Where?


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

WOW, hope everyone was ok.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Driver error or scary conditions or actually looks like it simply got loose from the dock being that the cooler is floating there too....has nothing to do with boat manufacturer.
Sad deal and hope everyone is ok. I know I would be heartbroken even if that was my bay master.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Man that makes me hurt just looking at it. I hope no one is hurt, but if it was me I think I'd be hurting regardless if it was physical or not.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Prolly buff right out.


----------



## tailinaround90 (Mar 9, 2014)

Buddy sent me the pic, said he seen on FB that its on galveston jetty as of an hour ago. Don't hold me to that.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Power pole is up so I don't think it was intentional!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Water don't look choppy enough for it to have blown up on the rocks..

Looks more like ...."Dammit !!!..Forgot to put the drain plug in."


Agree..it belongs to the insurance company now..


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

X2

Drifter

P.S. hope everyone is ok and THAT SUX!



sgrem said:


> Driver error or scary conditions or actually looks like it simply got loose from the dock being that the cooler is floating there too....has nothing to do with boat manufacturer.
> Sad deal and hope everyone is ok. I know I would be heartbroken even if that was my bay master.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Tortuga said:


> Water don't look choppy enough for it to have blown up on the rocks..
> 
> Looks more like ...."Dammit !!!..Forgot to put the drain plug in."
> 
> Agree..it belongs to the insurance company now..


Does look like a missing plug.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

sgrem said:


> Driver error or scary conditions or actually looks like it simply got loose from the dock being that the cooler is floating there too....has nothing to do with boat manufacturer.
> Sad deal and hope everyone is ok. I know I would be heartbroken even if that was my bay master.


X3...everybody always try's to bring the boat manufacture into it, has nothing to do with them. Could happen to any make of boat. Hope all are ok, in TTMB I made the comment that the picture didn't look real. But the way that ice chest is setting there makes it look legit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

do these boat have foam?


----------



## tailinaround90 (Mar 9, 2014)

Copano/Aransas said:


> X3...everybody always try's to bring the boat manufacture into it, has nothing to do with them. Could happen to any make of boat. Hope all are ok, in TTMB I made the comment that the picture didn't look real. But the way that ice chest is setting there makes it look legit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just to clarify i didn't say it was on the manufacture, I said SCB owners, as in the people driving the SCB making mistakes.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

tailinaround90 said:


> Just to clarify i didn't say it was on the manufacture, I said SCB owners, as in the people driving the SCB making mistakes.


I wasn't referring to your post, just in general with different incidents that we've seen. I see what your saying though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

He woulda jumped those rocks had he been really movin on


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

TRP would of chewed right on over.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Insurance Job! :bluefish:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

tailinaround90 said:


> Couple of SCB owner mistakes here lately hopefully everyone is ok. Would like to hear the story behind this.


How many places are you gonna post this....maybe even the recipe section ?

LMAO


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> How many places are you gonna post this....maybe even the recipe section ?
> 
> LMAO


As much as those boats cost, I'd only need to post it in Food For The Soul.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> How many places are you gonna post this....maybe even the recipe section ?
> 
> LMAO


Might as well let the gang in the sporting section have a shot at it. :rotfl: Those guys will tell you if it was an aggie driving, texan, or a cowboy fan. Just a thought.


----------



## tailinaround90 (Mar 9, 2014)

Bocephus said:


> How many places are you gonna post this....maybe even the recipe section ?
> 
> LMAO


I hadn't seen it posted anywhere else reason for me posting it. I dont watch every forum or have time to like some folks.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Rubberback said:


> Might as well let the gang in the sporting section have a shot at it. :rotfl: Those guys will tell you if it was an aggie driving, texan, or a cowboy fan. Just a thought.


Not a Cowboys fan because that's not a Yeti floating there, and we know they only have the best.
Wasn't an Aggie because the boat would have been backed into the rocks.:dance:
Wasn't a Texan fan because according to the Cowboy fans they would have traded the SCB and cash for a 12' johnboat with a trolling motor. :headknock


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> How many places are you gonna post this....maybe even the recipe section ?
> 
> LMAO


The jungle maybe? Is it union or company lol?


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

The jetties can be very unforgiving.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks to me that more likely it may have broke loosed rom its mooring and got swamped against the rocks. Bad deal one way or the other


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

Well that sucks.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

"Boat cut! We don't need no stinking Boat cut! We got an SCB!!!!! "


----------



## D HOGG (Jul 2, 2012)

blk jck 224 said:


> insurance job! :bluefish:


^^^ yep ^^^


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

tailinaround90 said:


> I hadn't seen it posted anywhere else reason for me posting it. I dont watch every forum or have time to like some folks.


I was just talking about all the places you posted it here at 2cool..


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Don't know all the details yet, but as per the Coast Guard the boat became disabled then ended up against the rocks and then took on water. We recovered it earlier this afternoon and once we were on scene it had already capsized. If the owner isn't on the site I'll ask if its okay to pass along the story if and when they are ready to talk about it.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

All I can say is that deal sux.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey the water looks good


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Pull out you readers*



Bocephus said:


> I was just talking about all the places you posted it here at 2cool..


He actually only posted it once. Another guy "tunchistheman" posted it.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Sad dealâ€¦look forward to hearing the story.


----------



## boss11 (Nov 18, 2010)

snapperlicious said:


> He actually only posted it once. Another guy "tunchistheman" posted it.


Insert foot in mount here: ---->


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

Watch for an on believable boat deal on Craig's list soon.


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

I heard he forgot to put the plugs in it


----------



## Cowboyupo6 (Jun 27, 2013)

I heard on facebook that they got hit with a ship wake... but you know what they say about the internet, everything is true...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Cowboyupo6 said:


> I heard on facebook that they got hit with a ship wake... but you know what they say about the internet, everything is true...


First pix showed channel markers on OTHER side of the rocks so I would think they were on the outside of the jetty...but who knows..

Curious to know what really happened.. Might be a lesson for all of us.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Cowboyupo6 said:


> I heard on facebook that they got hit with a ship wake... but you know what they say about the internet, everything is true...


Man that boat should not sink if it is swamped, it should bail out and make it. if that did happen they need to add more floatation to those boats, with those low sides it would be very easy to get a lot of water inside the cockpit.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

What is with the SCB envy? If there is a boat wreck somewhere it gets posted as "boat wreck at jettys" or where ever but, if it involves an SCB, it always has to be "SCB wrecked" or "SCB driver this/that (insert stupid comment). Automatically some of you assume the owner was going too fast for the conditions/faster than their ability/more speed than common sense or whatever. Doesn't matter if its a jon boat or some custom 60' sportfish, some guy lost his rig. How would you feel if you totaled your rig and you get internet shamed for it just because of the type of boat you have?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bird said:


> What is with the SCB envy?
> 
> *There is none...LOL :rotfl:*
> 
> How would you feel if you totaled your rig and you get internet shamed for it just because of the type of boat you have?


 *The Blackjack would have cleared the granite. :bounce:*


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Bird said:


> How would you feel if you totaled your rig and you get internet shamed for it just because of the type of boat you have?


"internet shamed" :rotfl:

The owner of the boat could not care less about speculation on a couple forums.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

fishnlab said:


> "internet shamed" :rotfl:
> 
> The owner of the boat could not care less about speculation on a couple forums.


Whether the guy cares or not isn't what I'm talking about.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I want to know the story so it doesn't happen to me. I don't care who made the boat.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Lat22 said:


> I want to know the story so it doesn't happen to me. I don't care who made the boat.


^^^ this ^^^


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Bad deal for sure whatever the reason!!


----------



## texasstyle (Aug 22, 2012)

bigfishtx said:


> Cowboyupo6 said:
> 
> 
> > I heard on facebook that they got hit with a ship wake... but you know what they say about the internet, everything is true...
> ...


I dont think they have foam in them. At least mine doesnt sound like it does. And with 6, yes 6 plugs in the back i could see how someone could miss one!


----------



## seber (Aug 11, 2014)

4.2

"Do "Do these boats have foam?"

Summary of Basic Flotation Performance Requirements
The manufacturer must be sure that the boat will float, in any position, when loaded according to
the regulation. Figuring the calculations alone may not satisfy the regulation; consequently, the boat
should be pre-conditioned, loaded with the weights prescribed, and then swamped.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Plugs were in. All six of them.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Capt. Billy said:


> Don't know all the details yet, but as per the Coast Guard the boat became disabled then ended up against the rocks and then took on water. We recovered it earlier this afternoon and once we were on scene it had already capsized. If the owner isn't on the site I'll ask if its okay to pass along the story if and when they are ready to talk about it.


At least the cooler made it out ok ... !!! !tuna!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Capt. Billy said:


> Plugs were in. All six of them.


Not those plugs...the one's in the hull! :rotfl:

Hope nobody was injured!


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

Bird said:


> What is with the SCB envy? If there is a boat wreck somewhere it gets posted as "boat wreck at jettys" or where ever but, if it involves an SCB, it always has to be "SCB wrecked" or "SCB driver this/that (insert stupid comment). Automatically some of you assume the owner was going too fast for the conditions/faster than their ability/more speed than common sense or whatever. Doesn't matter if its a jon boat or some custom 60' sportfish, some guy lost his rig. How would you feel if you totaled your rig and you get internet shamed for it just because of the type of boat you have?


Because instead of being helpful, informative, or concerned, the majority of people on here think they are comedians and find it more amusing to post lame jokes and laugh at their own lame jokes.

Case in point, the post below yours.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Bird said:


> What is with the SCB envy? If there is a boat wreck somewhere it gets posted as "boat wreck at jettys" or where ever but, if it involves an SCB, it always has to be "SCB wrecked" or "SCB driver this/that (insert stupid comment). Automatically some of you assume the owner was going too fast for the conditions/faster than their ability/more speed than common sense or whatever. Doesn't matter if its a jon boat or some custom 60' sportfish, some guy lost his rig. How would you feel if you totaled your rig and you get internet shamed for it just because of the type of boat you have?


most of the SCB boat "wrecks" I've seen posted online are where the SCB's have sunk. There was one in a marsh near sabine, another at bluff marina, this one, and a couple others. Then there was the SCB that flipped in port A last year, and the one that crashed about a month ago nearly head on with another boat... I think most people are interested in why a $70,000-$90,000 boat ended up sitting on the bottom or crashed somewhere. I saw another one first hand in the landcut that was swamped and sank that never made it online.

Just out of curiosity. how many SCB's are on the market, versus how many have crashed or sank? the statistics might be interesting...

when you see a 1983 aquasport with twin 90 HP johnsons parked on the jetties, people think some random dumbass crashed it... it's probably assumed that people buying boats in this price range are experienced boaters, and there is a story behind it somehow.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Boat owner is a member here. Luckily no injuries.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

I realize that an SCB is not an offshore boat - but low transom height combined with the weight of huge motor could make following seas really scary.


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

I've seen Jon boats at the Sabine jetties. Taken my scb to the jetty. Just have to pick the right day. One thing I always did when I was at the jetty was fire up the outboard when a large enough wave was comin and pull away from the rocks. Apparently this guys motor malfunctioned. Looks like a SHO. They can all break down at any point in time. Glad no body was injured. 

If anybody knows please chime in, but did they try to anchor once they broke down? May have and it did no good, those jetty currents can be hell.

Just a reminder for any boater going to the jetties anywhere. Strong current and waves can make this happen. Always best to be in a boat with a good strong trolling motor to steer away from the rocks in case of a motor break down. An anchor may not always be enough


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

WADER13 said:


> I've seen Jon boats at the Sabine jetties. Taken my scb to the jetty. Just have to pick the right day. One thing I always did when I was at the jetty was fire up the outboard when a large enough wave was comin and pull away from the rocks. Apparently this guys motor malfunctioned. Looks like a SHO. They can all break down at any point in time. Glad no body was injured.
> 
> If anybody knows please chime in, but did they try to anchor once they broke down? May have and it did no good, those jetty currents can be hell.
> 
> Just a reminder for any boater going to the jetties anywhere. Strong current and waves can make this happen. Always best to be in a boat with a good strong trolling motor to steer away from the rocks in case of a motor break down. An anchor may not always be enough


X2

And if conditions are marginal at all I keep my engine idling.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I was in a friends boat last year that got swamped by a ships wake. We took several 5-6 foot waves over the transom, and the rear deck hovered around an inch below the surface, but didn't sink. A rope came out of the scupper drain while the engine was running, wrapped up in the prop and killed the engine. So we were sitting there dead with the back of the boat slightly under water for 10-15 minutes. That boat has enough foam in it to prevent it from going all the way down. 

Things happen for sure, I'm just curious what happens in these situations. Lessons learned, whatever you want to call it.


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

All I know that sucks. To lose your boat for whatever reason.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

RedfishStalker said:


> All I know that sucks. To lose your boat for whatever reason.


Yes sir. I for one can not find amusement in a wrecked boat or car/truck. I'm not bashing those that can. But I feel bad for whoever loses a boat or truck to the water. Must be a horrible feeling.


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

Not long ago there was a JH that sank in Galveston.I don't think mother nature cares who built the vessel.


----------



## speck1 (Aug 14, 2005)

Came very close to sinking my 21 Redfisher in Mobile Bay a few years back. I can only imagine what the owner of this SCB was dealing with. Quick thinking and calm nerves many times make the difference between sinking and staying afloat. Thankful no one was hurt. Mistakes happen fast at 70+mph.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

Mike Miller said:


> Came very close to sinking my 21 Redfisher in Mobile Bay a few years back. I can only imagine what the owner of this SCB was dealing with. Quick thinking and calm nerves many times make the difference between sinking and staying afloat. Thankful no one was hurt. Mistakes happen fast at 70+mph.


Just like the SCB head on post, I must have missed where he was going 70+


----------



## roberteye (Sep 26, 2012)

guaranteed he wasn't going 70. I've seen a 30 foot plus fountain hit the jetties at Venice and landed 1/2 way up the jetty. Everyone was OK on that one too. That boat hit a post, driver fell forward and pegged the throttle and ended up on jetty. 

Jetties are just that, dangerous. Echoing other thoughts, just glad everyone is OK. 

I'd like to know the story too, if the owner will post, for learning purposes.


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

Is it in here somewhere. I think from the seatow guy. The boat broke down. Meaning it wasn't traveling with the outboard when it made it up on the rocks


----------



## speck1 (Aug 14, 2005)

JoshJ said:


> Just like the SCB head on post, I must have missed where he was going 70+


Wow. General statement about boat accidents and how easily they can happen especially with the speed we run these days. That boat does not even appear to have been under power when it arrived at the rocks. Hope that clears it up for you buddy.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't care what make of boat, don't care who owns it, that's gotta suck. Feel sorry for the owner and glad no one was hurt. Hopefully they can tell us what happened to possibly help others prevent it from happening to them. Although with the recent influx of knowitall jack wagons on here he probably better just keeping things to himself.


----------



## Bobby_G (Jan 1, 2012)

The owner is one of my best friends...he is experienced. When the full story comes out most will be disappointed to find out it was a tragic mishap and not operator error...I will let him tell the story when he's ready...luckily my B in Law was on the water and was able to get to him pretty quickly...scary stuff for sure....


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Bobby_G said:


> The owner is one of my best friends...he is experienced. When the full story comes out most will be disappointed to find out it was a tragic mishap and not operator error...I will let him tell the story when he's ready...luckily my B in Law was on the water and was able to get to him pretty quickly...scary stuff for sure....


Most of us are just glad he's ok.


----------



## Bobby_G (Jan 1, 2012)

He's fine....boat was NOT under power...ALL plugs were in also...he's po'd he lost his boat obviously, but at the end of the day he's safe....


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

Bobby_G said:


> The owner is one of my best friends...he is experienced. When the full story comes out most will be disappointed to find out it was a tragic mishap and not operator error...I will let him tell the story when he's ready...luckily my B in Law was on the water and was able to get to him pretty quickly...scary stuff for sure....


Is his young son safe? I saw a photo on instagram saturday of his you son on the boat.


----------



## Bobby_G (Jan 1, 2012)

Don't believe his son was with him on this trip....if he was, he didn't mention it...but no one was hurt....just the boat got totaled it appears


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

Glad to hear.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Glad to hear he is ok. I always worry about scuppers, water intake valves, etc... going south on me while on the water. Not sure my bilge pump could keep up with the water pouring in especially if I am not paying attention while fishing. It can happen to anybody.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

GSMAN said:


> Glad to hear he is ok. I always worry about scuppers, water intake valves, etc... going south on me while on the water. Not sure my bilge pump could keep up with the water pouring in especially if I am not paying attention while fishing. It can happen to anybody.


Some boats (like this one) do not have bilge pumps.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

chuck richey said:


> Some boats (like this one) do not have bilge pumps.


As I understand it having a bilge pump is not a requirement from the coast guard for rec boats, but how are you sure this boat doesn't have one? Does SCB not install them? I have never had a boat without one.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

mikedeleon said:


> As I understand it having a bilge pump is not a requirement from the coast guard for rec boats, but how are you sure this boat doesn't have one? Does SCB not install them? I have never had a boat without one.


 If it didn't come with one I would dam sure be installing an aftermarket on it.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

*Bilge Pumps*

Same here. I can't imagine having a boat with no bilge pump. It sure is nice to see that water pumping OUT of the boat when you need it the most!



Blk Jck 224 said:


> If it didn't come with one I would dam sure be installing an aftermarket on it.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Would love to know exactly what happened.


----------



## speck1 (Aug 14, 2005)

A broken livewell pump can flood the bilge very quickly. I am surprised to hear about the lack of a bilge pump. I hope the owner will tell us what happened at some point so we can all be better prepared.


----------



## reigningreds (Oct 1, 2014)

This was almost us on Memorial Day. Luckily we made it out with just a few scratches to the hull, motor, and my fishing buddy but the jetties can be very unforgiving and things can change for the worse in literally a split second. Don't be in a rush to start fishing out there. Double check everything and make sure you have a plan in case things start to go south.

Sucks about the boat but glad the owner made it out safely.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Most important thing about fishing the jettys is...Don't EVER turn off your motor until you are absolutely sure your anchor has taken a good hold...

AND...conversely...don't ever pull up that anchor until after you have your motor started and running smoothly.....

Just 'basics'.....


----------



## speck1 (Aug 14, 2005)

I have a friend with a SCB Stingray and it has an auto bilge pump. With the detail on those boats it would be silly not to have a bilge pump.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I saw another one first hand in the landcut that was swamped and sank that never made it online.


This one?


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> This one?


Wow....


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*I just WISH*

I could afford one - glad the guy made it out OK, I am sure he is sick about the loss - I would be - and screw all the keyboard captain speculation !!!


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

TrueblueTexican said:


> I could afford one - glad the guy made it out OK, I am sure he is sick about the loss - I would be - and screw all the keyboard captain speculation !!!


X2, I have SCB envy.


----------



## Boat Storage POC (Jun 20, 2005)

Wow . That last one just sold on Cranky ape for $24500


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

spooled said:


> Wow . That last one just sold on Cranky ape for $24500


24500?....must have been after it sank.Never seen one that cheap.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

spooled said:


> Wow . That last one just sold on Cranky ape for $24500


The owner was probably honest about the history of the boat, otherwise it would have been $20,000 more.


----------



## Boat Storage POC (Jun 20, 2005)

Cranky ape is a repo /insurance auction . sold last week


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> This one?


no, the one I saw was tied off to a pier down in the landcut. not sure what happened on that one, but I think the wind shifted during the night, and it took water over the transom. I had not seen the one you posted before.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Kyle 1974 said:


> no, the one I saw was tied off to a pier down in the landcut. not sure what happened on that one, but I think the wind shifted during the night, and it took water over the transom. I had not seen the one you posted before.


That's Gilberts fishing partner.


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

fishin shallow said:


> That's Gilberts fishing partner.


 Looks like Gilbert's.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

fishin shallow said:


> That's Gilberts fishing partner.


Don't trash this thread talking bad about your dad


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

id like to hear the story


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> Don't trash this thread talking bad about your dad


Yo soy tu papa


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

This stays on my mind constantly, and is a dangerous feat for anyone! [email protected] happens and twice as fast on the water.



GSMAN said:


> Glad to hear he is ok. I always worry about scuppers, water intake valves, etc... going south on me while on the water. Not sure my bilge pump could keep up with the water pouring in especially if I am not paying attention while fishing. It can happen to anybody.


----------

